# Sassy 3.16.90 - 12.16.96



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Fifteen years ago today I lost my first Golden, Sassy to the dreaded "c." 

Shocked and heartbroken, four days later I took the unopened 20 lb. bag of kibble and the unused meds to my local shelter. Of course I was in tears and, what a coincidence, the shelter had just taken in a stray golden the day before, "won't you go look at her?" the shelter volunteer begged. "Your Sassy would want you to give your love to another golden." Well, that stray turned out to be Maggie, who was with me for 13 wonderful years! 

At the time of Sassy's death and for a while after, I wondered and wondered why this sweet, loving girl had to be taken away from me so young. It wasn't until Maggie made her journey to the Bridge that I finally realized why. Maggie needed me more than Sassy did. Difficult to explain in words, but it took 13 years for me to figure it out.

Sassy, I know that you and Maggie and all of the other pups are having such fun up there. I miss you girls, and don't worry about me, I now have Flirty to dote on! :--heart:


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

And I just put on some eye makeup, just a few tears but happy you have always had golden love in your life.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

They are never forgotten and always loved. My golden moved on to the rainbow bridge because I needed to learn lessons that he could not teach me.
He sent me my Helie. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and glad that you a have a special dog to love. @ Solinvictus: I think that I was meant to learn some lessons that my Buddy could not teach me as well. So hard to learn without him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

What a beautiful story about Sassy and Maggie!!

I love shelter and rescue dogs! THEY are so very special!!

Merry Christmas to you and Flirty!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They are never out of our hearts and minds, but anniversaries are so hard for us that are left behind.

Run free girls


----------

